
Ask HN: Does anyone actually use clear glass as a “whiteboard” IRL? - jdhe
I know in pop culture you aren&#x27;t a really cool coder&#x2F;hacker&#x2F;statistician&#x2F;accountant? unless you do your brainstorming&#x2F;calculating on a clear glass &quot;whiteboard&quot; but do people actually do this IRL?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fandango.com&#x2F;movie-news&#x2F;watch-ben-affleck-in-new-the-accountant-trailer-751147 (see pic in article)
======
camclay
Yes, we have done two offices with paneled glass as whiteboards.

We have a fabrication studio run by the owner's brother, who made the wood
paneling, and attached runners for holding dry erase markers, and erases.

[http://i.imgur.com/sJkFhXp.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/sJkFhXp.jpg)

------
daly
My office had a glass door. I used it as a whiteboard extension all the time.
For those who don't know what a 'door' is, it is a thing to improve
productivity. Think of it as an effective noise-cancelling device.

------
homarp
yes, on the window of the office.

